# 70d or 60d with lenses?



## Rodirinka (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys! Please help me to resolve my problem!
I've just received my canon 60d as a birthday gift from my hubby. Can't sleep knowing there is a newer 70d. The question is: should I add money and exchange it for 70d or rather spend money on additional lenses? (Having kit both 18-135) Is 60d that old?
Planning to learn how to make photos, capture moments with my 15mo son and family members...
Thank you !!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds to me like your losing sleep for nothing, or really next to nothing.

The 70d has what are mostly very minor improvements over the 60d, really the biggest improvement would be the autofocus system and the fact that it shoots a couple of frames a second faster.  So if your doing a lot of fast action photography (like professional sports), yes it might be worth the upgrade for the faster frames per second and better AF.  But overall the picture quality improvements won't really be all that noticeable over the 60d.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 8, 2015)

If you want to do any video, the 70D will be much better for that.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 8, 2015)

If you're just doing stills than keep the 60D and get a nice lens.  If you plan on doing a lot of video as well then look at the 70D.  I have the 70D and am pretty happy with it and the video on it is very nice (even though I don't use it that often,  just can't get myself to do video on a dslr when that's what I have a camcorder for - having trouble getting used to that).


----------



## iolair (Jan 9, 2015)

There are a LOT of cameras bodies out there more capable than yours ... the 7D, 7D mark ii, 70D, 6D, 5D mark ii, 5D mark iii ... not to mention many from other manufacturers.

However, unless you have a particular need for the higher features of those cameras (in this case, perhaps you shoot a lot of video or sports), it is almost always better to invest in more/better glass than an upgraded body.

The 18-135mm is a very versatile lens, but the image quality is not amazing, and it's small maximum aperture limits you in areas like shooting in low light or isolating the subject by blurring out the background.  Depending on the type of shooting you do, a second lens such as an ultrawide (e.g. Canon's new EF-S 10-18mm) or a portrait lens (50mm f/1.4 or 85mm f/1.8, for example - even the cheap 50mm f/1.8) will almost certainly add much more to your photography than an upgraded body - especially if you're still learning.

In your position, I'd go for one of the 50mm lenses (which one depends on your budget), which will be a great tool for capturing beautiful images of your growing family.

(About 18 months ago I shot a wedding - professionally - using only the Canon 40D and 50D and they did a great job, so the 60D is more than capable).


----------



## jaomul (Jan 9, 2015)

60d is great. I certainly wouldn't be losing sleep if I got a great present and an upgrade came out.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 9, 2015)

If you're planning to shoot sports/action or do a lot of video... then the 70D has an advantage due to it's faster continuous shooting speed, improved focus system, and ability to do continuos focus during video.

But the 60D is no slouch itself.  The latest Rebel bodies finally caught up with it's focus system (though not it's frame rate or build quality).  I do like that both cameras have a control layout more similar to the pro bodies (dual dials so when shooting manual one dial can control shutter, the other controls aperture), a top-LCD screen (as well as articulated rear LCD), and several buttons that give instant access to the most commonly used settings (e.g. changing ISO doesn't require navigating a menu and you can do all of this while looking through the viewfinder.)


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a 60d (now a backup) and my wife has a 70d.  For the purpose of shooting wildlife and often relatively fast moving subjects, the difference is significant imo.  Primarily as mentioned, the autofocus being able to track a moving subject, fine tune that tracking, and use of different focus point groupings or zones is significant.


----------



## Rodirinka (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you very much for the answers!!! 
And what about ISO on 60 and 70d? Is the difference that crucial?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 9, 2015)

Rodirinka said:


> Thank you very much for the answers!!!
> And what about ISO on 60 and 70d? Is the difference that crucial?



Little difference imo.


----------



## iolair (Jan 10, 2015)

Canon EOS 70D versus Canon EOS 60D - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark

According to DXOmark's sensor test (see link), the 70D is only slightly better at high ISOs.


----------



## Michael Robinson (Jan 10, 2015)

IMO, 18-135 is a good lens for video and everything else in normal lighting. A 50mm 1.8 would help that even more. Keep the 60D and get a 50mm for low lighting situations.


----------



## James Baranski (Jan 12, 2015)

My buddy told me this today: Your gear doesn't take good pictures, the monkey behind the camera does. The differences with the 70D are not much. Go for the glass.


----------



## matthias bader (Jan 13, 2015)

You don't have to have the newest gear all the time. I worked with a Canon Rebel XSi for over six years- until last december. It is far away from the newest generations but it learns you how to use a dslr properly. After I was a the limits of that camera, I bought a new one. 

So, if you are a Gear-Freak, go for it, buy the 70D (which is a great camera). But you probably do better if you buy some good lenses, get to know the camera until there limits and buy than a new one. And you can use the lenses on the new camera too  Imo, there is no reason to buy the 70D.


----------

